# What happened to the taurus 24/7 G2 LS?



## Xris (Oct 1, 2011)

I was really looking forward to buying that gun. I love Longslide guns....And Taurus. Has it been canceled?

http://www.glaser-handels.ch/images/neuheiten/Taurus_PT-24-7-G2-Longslide-ss.jpg


----------

